# Help Design My Small Theatre



## chrisgrind (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I just joined. I am from Australia (Newcastle for those interested...kinda sorta near Sydney)

I am currently having a house built. We have allocated a room to home theatre. It is only small, I have some equipment but welcome input.

The build has just had frames put up and I need to run cable in a few weeks.

It is a low budget build. I already have:

*Receiver:* 5.1 Denon AVR 1907 (Got it the year before they had HDMI...may upgrade, else I'll just run from Blueray straight to projector)
*Centre:* Aaron CC-240
*Front:* Aaron ATS-5
*Sub:*CCSS-240
*Rears:* Super cheap, Teac...waiting to find some matching Aaron bookshelfs.
*Furniture: *Corner Couch

The main input I need is as follows:
- Speaker placement (Thus determining wiring location)
- Projector Selection (under $1000 if possible...if the mid $2000-$3000 are HUGELY better I may consider it.)
- Projector screen (Size and Brand/Type) - I think I can just scrape in a 110", but 100" will fit more easily
- Projector Screen Placement (See attached - should I recess it in, or have it out level with cupboard
- Opinions on anything else is welcome 

I will attach some plans and ideas that I have. Note that the left of the screen is a pantry which I cannot change. The right of the screen is a built in cupboard to provide symmetry. I can make this cupboard smaller, allowing larger screen, but less symmetry.

There is a large glass window at the rear, and double sliding doors on the left.

Thank You in advance 
Chris


----------



## chrisgrind (Mar 2, 2015)

Attached are some plans/ideas


----------



## chrisgrind (Mar 2, 2015)

Sorry, one more that I missed.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Chris...That is not a good position for the screen and speakers in an alcove like that..You will have boundary issues with the sound..
I would be more inclined to position the screen on the opposite wall..
If you need access to the window, you could have a drop down screen in front of it..Otherwise I would cover it up and have a fixed screen there..

You're going to need a short throw projector for that room and I would look at the Benq W1070..You can get them for about $1500..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The other alternative would be to have an AT screen level with the front of the alcove..
That way you would have your speakers behind the screen ( i also suggest that you lower the screen and remove the cabinet) and then you can move the speakers away from the side walls..


----------



## chrisgrind (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the response prof. 

I don't think using the opposite wall is an option. We do want to keep the window. I could use a drop down screen there, but then I would be worried about getting enough darkness during the day with the window behind it...do you think this would still be ok?

Is the issue the way it is, just with the speaker placement, or is it also the screen? What is the issue with the screen in the alcove? Is it just for visibility for the people sitting on the side, or is there other issues?

I assume an AT screen is the perforated screen? I did think of this initially, but wasn't sure the projector could throw that short distance. I was looking at the Benq 1070 as you mentioned - I would love to see this in action, but no-shops have it setup as HT.

Speakers are about 900mm tall, so the screen needs to stay at ~1m for the bottom, unless it's a perforated screen, or the speakers are nowhere near the screen.

For the speaker issue, if we pull the speakers forward so they are on the edge of the alcove, would this be ok? I have the room to put the speakers completely outside the alcove and on the left and right walls...but I thought that would be too wide audio stage.

Where would be the best placement for the sub? Some say never in a corner, others say in a corner...I have power points going in at the rear corners, so I can put it anywhere.

What order would your choice be between:

1. As shown, but move speakers to front/outside of alcove
2. Perforated screen, move front speakers in, away from alcove
3. Drop down screen in front of window with blackout curtains

Attached a visual those 3 options - the lounge is not to scale, but it's close...so I'd have to re-design room a little to fit lounge if we went with option 3.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

OK..First off the screen..
With your short viewing distance..To have the screen above the speakers means that you will be looking up at the image..Not good for your neck and does not give an immersive feeling of the action..

The recommended viewing height is to have your eyes at the level a third of the way up from the bottom of the screen..
I find that with my 2.39:1 screen that it's even more immersive with my eyes at half distance up from the bottom..

So based on those parameters, my first option is no. 2..
If you have any DIY skills an AT screen is very easy to make and a lot cheaper than buying one!

My second option would be no.3..
Whilst not ideal with the window there, there are ways around that.
The window can be totally blacked out by inserting a black foam panel within the frame, which can be easily removed when needed..

Placement of the sub is best, either between the LS & CS or the CS & RS..


----------



## chrisgrind (Mar 2, 2015)

thanks - I'll look into the height over the weekend.

Attached are the latest I have done. I have now made the lounge much closer to scale, which, to me, indicates the lounge won't really work with the screen on the curtain. Changing the lounge is not really in option, but it could be in a few years time.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That is a big lounge!..Too big really for that size room..
In the sketchup with the AT screen, you show the lounge against the window..
The seating should always be away from the back wall, preferably by at least 2'..
I realise that you have very limited space, so there will be some compromise to the surround sound quality..


----------



## chrisgrind (Mar 2, 2015)

I borrowed a computer projector from work and watched some supercross (motorbikes) and a movie last night. at our existing house, in a similar seating arrangement.

I now agree with you over the height - i had it at ~110" with the bottom of the screen at 675mm high. I tried it at 1000mm and I had a sore neck within 5 minutes. So that leave me with the AT screen option. I'll have to look into it further 

Thank you kindly for pointing this out to me 

The lounge may be changed long term, we just can't afford it right now. I also checked last night and it looks like we can adapt the lounge so it has 4 seats, then corner, then just 1 seat on the side (rather than the 3-2 config shown. This will allow us to move it a little.

I'll do more research over the weekend around AT Screens and front stage speaker placement.


----------



## chrisgrind (Mar 2, 2015)

Apologies for the late reply. I still haven't finished the room yet (still need a cupboard door and IR repeaters), but it's where it's going to stay for a few years to come. It's been this way for about a year now. Now we have an 8 month old, so it's not used too often, and I never get to have it loud...

Thanks for all the advice, I am very happy with my setup in the end. Would have been nice to sit back a little more, but it works. I do notice, in very white scenes, the holes in the AT screen. The size is pretty well spot on what I wanted, relative to viewing distance.

I set the centre speaker to have it's tweeter the same height as my front tweeters.

My rear speakers are too high, but the lounge requires that to be the case, either way, I am fine with it (which of course is the main thing!).

A few photos. I actually took these a year ago, but kept forgetting to post them.

Amp + Speakers

Same as first post (except I got given some Yamaha's for the rear)

I wired for 7.2, but only have 5.1 in use.

Blu Ray Player

Samsung BHD-6500

Screen

106" Silver Ticket AT Screen, STT-169106-WAB . For any Aussies: I got it delivered straight from Silver Ticket, total cost was just under $800. So postage cost more than the screen...but still $200 cheaper than anything I could find in Australia.

Projector

Benq w1070

3D Glasses

I bought some glasses just last week to try it out (Never been a huuuge fan in cinemas). These ones were cheap and worked fine "2× 3D Active Shutter Glasses Rechargeable for DLP-Link Projector Movie144HZ"

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2-3D-Act...031460?hash=item1c83c86064:g:YAMAAOSwB-1Yp-k7



I bought from "caiweigz01"

Rack Setup

Draws to store BluRay.

Twin intake and twin outake fans switched via the amp (turns out a lot of new amps don't have the power switching) for when the door goes on.

Home made 19" rack to house my network, switch and router.

Extras

N64, Wii, PS1, PS2


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice job turning a small space into a very nice enjoyable theater room. Well done!


----------



## Arsis1 (Feb 11, 2017)

I love my 1070 and I highly recommend it. I watch it often with daylight in the room. I was surprised by it's brightness.


----------

